
Colin Powell thinks cell phones are fancy television remotes - pw
https://mobile.twitter.com/RebeccaShabad/status/773666821970984964/photo/1
======
dalke
No, he doesn't. I believe pw has misread the document.

"The real issue had to do with PDAs." They weren't allowed because they could
emit signals that could be intercepted. This was also why cell phones weren't
allowed when they first came out.

Powell then wants to know why, say, TV remote controls are allowed, since they
also emit signals. He's saying that the reason given didn't make sense, not
that he thinks the PDA or Blackberry or cell phone is a "fancy television
remote."

------
viraptor
The post title is nonsense, but the content is great. It shows the usual
security / usability tradeoff in an environment where neither side can be
easily dismissed. Also neither side seems to handle it very well. Security
seems to say "can't do that" without offering alternatives. Colin says
"nonsense" after technical explanation.

